# T-DSL Volumenrechner für mehrere PC´s



## Mr Mr Mazen (26. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr da draußen,

hab ein Problem:

Ich hab einen WinNT und einen Win XP Rechner. Hab T-DSL mit Volumenbeschränkung.

Wie schaffe ich es die genaue Angabe des bisher verbrauchten Volumens festzustellen? Also von beiden Rechnern auf einmal.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## imweasel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

hast du einen Router zwischen deinen Rechnern und dem Internet? Wenn ja, kannst du da den Traffic messen?

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre es, wenn du z.B. per SNMP die Interfaces deiner Rechner abfragst und das ganze dann einfach addierst.

Ich mache es z.B. so das ich meine Router per SNMP (mit Net::SNMP) abfrage und das ganze dann in eine MySQL-DB packe.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (26. August 2004)

das ging ja echt schnell mit der Antwort, danke erstmal dafür. Aber leider gehen die beiden Rechner über einen Router ins Internet.

Ich suche aber eine Lösung, bei der ich die Volumen nicht zusammen zählen muß.


----------



## imweasel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

also wenn die beiden Rechner über einen Router ins Internet gehen, dann musst du ja auch nichts zusammen zählen, denn die Gesamtsumme an Traffic fällt ja am Router an!

Einfach eine passende SNMP-Anfrage an den Router und fertig ist die Geschichte.

Ganz ohne addieren wird es nicht gehen...denn du willst sicherlich auch den Traffic über mehrer Tage wissen!?


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (26. August 2004)

Ja ich hab halt einen Volumenvertrag, und ich will da ja nicht drüber kommen.

So, jetzt kommt das Problem. Wie mach ich das denn mit Anfrage an Router stellen und so? Hab da nicht so den Plan von.


----------

